# James Morgan on the headship of Christ and the appointment of ministers



## Reformed Covenanter (Apr 21, 2021)

... The fundamental principle for which the Church of Scotland now contends is theologically termed the Headship of Christ over the Church, but I prefer to express it in the words of Christ himself, when, after his resurrection, he said to his disciples – “all power is given unto me in heaven and in earth.” I do not see how any language could be employed more expressive of universal and sovereign dominion.

But it is not the broad principle with which we are at present concerned so much as particular exercise of the power which it claims; and our enquiry is, how has Christ been pleased to exercise his supreme authority in directing the appointment of the Ministers and officers of his Church? His mind upon this subject must be learned from his Word, and when we act in conformity with it, we honour and acknowledge his Headships. Nor is there any obscurity in his Word upon this subject. ...

For more, see James Morgan on the headship of Christ and the appointment of ministers.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

